# big eye?



## fmkeylock (Oct 5, 2011)

i just went to feed my fish and noticed one of my fish has a big eye swollen. It almost looks like a big contact was put over it??? yesterday i added a little baking soda to raise PH because this one fish was skipping off side off aquarium?? i don;t know if this had anything to do with it?? If i need meds the only thing open now a sunday night is wal-mart. thanks for the help


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Not sure what you mean by the fish was skipping off the side of the aquarium--
What was your ph before adding the baking soda? What is it now?

A sudden change in your ph can be very stressful for your fish. And if the water conditions were questionable in other ways then the sudden rise in ph may have caused any ammonia present to become toxic to your fish.(At low ph levels ammonia is converted to a non-toxic form)
Most fish can adjust to most ph levels however what they can't handle is sudden changes in ph levels.

The eye may be swollen due to poor water conditions, an injury or a combination of both. 
Do you have a good quality dechlorinator? Most of the time pop-eye will correct on its own IF the fish is given perfect water conditions. But you do have to be careful about changing the water conditions too abruptly even if the change is for the better. I would start out with doing twice daily partial water changes of 25% for the next week or so, using a good quality dechlorinator. Siphon the gravel thoroughly. Feed the fish sparingly. 
If there's aggression in the tank and you think the fish may have been hurt by one of your other fish then you'll need to deal with the aggression problem so the fish has a chance of healing.

Robin


----------



## fmkeylock (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi robin

water conditions are good i am on top of that all the time. the PH now is 8.2 it was down to 7.8 water is crystal clear.. the skipping was almost like scratching he started to skip off glass when i cleaned the sides of the glass during the water change i thought at first it had something to do with that. now he has a big eye? there is no sign of ich that i can see?? and everybody else is ok so far.  would some salt help, or just wait and see what tomorrow brings? fish is eating and active .
thank you 
frank


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It sounds like that sudden increase in pH is what caused the fish to react the way he did. Without seeing him, best guess is that the injury was caused by his flashing behavior; scraped his eye on a rock, etc...
Don't add salt. If he's eating and active, just leave it be and turn the lights off. Clean water will help the eye clear up. -The biggest thing to watch for now is growth or change in coloration on the damaged eye.

How large of a tank is it? What is the stock list?


----------



## fmkeylock (Oct 5, 2011)

hi dannigirl
this tank is a 40 gallon with mbuna 13 fish total about 2 inches each. i will keep an eye on the fish. Raising PH that little affects them that much? how does that make the eye swell like that?? i appreciate your help thanks.


----------

